# Powdered gelatin vs sheet gelatin



## masteraznchefjr (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello, I was wondering if there was any difference between using powdered gelatin versus sheet gelatin for making panna cotta? What would be the measured equivalent for sheet gelatin for powdered?

Thanks!


----------



## JamesS (Mar 12, 2010)

Off the top of my head, I think it's 4 sheets to an envelope.


----------

